# 9HP Kawaski on JD RX75 Keeps shutting down



## kcaustin (May 30, 2008)

I have a John Deere RX75 - 9HP Kawaski engine. Have had the problem of my motor just shutting down after running for about 10. It shuts down like you just shut the key off or a thermostat was triggered. You can let it cool down for about 10 minutes & it will start back up. I've changed the spark plug, I've changed the fuel filter several times. 

Today I changed the ignition coil and had at leat 3-4 other people suggest the same thing. I'm frustrated - this little Kawaski has got me stumped. 

KC 
[email protected] 
Tulsa, OK


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try running it without the fuel cap, perhaps the tank is not venting properly and the engine stops because of a vacuum in the fuel tank. This is a very common issue that is also the most overlooked when an engine will run for a short time and die.

Good Luck...


----------



## kcaustin (May 30, 2008)

I think I've tried this, but not lately. I know I replaced with a new JD Cap last Summer. My father in law thinks it might also be fuel related. 

I've got in my mind that it is heat related somehow, but the fuel being starved from the motor makes more sense.


----------

